
Yakuza 3 reviewed by Yakuza - aaronbrethorst
http://boingboing.net/2010/08/10/yakuza-3-review.html
======
ameen
I don't understand the need to censor parts from the American version. SEGA
USA and many other western publishers are still stuck in the 90's. Adults
purchase games for themselves now and Videogames are no longer exclusively for
teens and kids.

Rockstar identified this and have reaped massive profits. They could've
considered shipping a neutered GTA yet they didn't and the latest installment
was rated one of the best games in recent times.

The stigma around adult themes in Videogames needs to die out for the industry
to evolve beyond what it currently is, I suspect similar reasons affected the
cancelled Silent Hills (apart from Konami's stupidity)

------
appleflaxen
The romanticization of gangsters (Yakuza included) really bother me. Video
games aren't the devil and aren't real, but they can have real effects in how
we react to the world. When we play "gangster" video games and interview "real
life gangsters", it seems really edgy and cool. But these people commit real
life crimes, and are actual _criminals_. Not in a video game: in real life.
And aside from law enforcement, one big disincentive to actually be a gangster
is societal censure / disapproval.

As cool as it is to have a realistic video game, pieces like this are a good
example of the insidious impact they can have on how you treat the world.

I am sad to see a genuinely bad person being lionized.

~~~
davorb
Are you bothered by literature like Vladimir Nabukov's Lolita, as well?

~~~
appleflaxen
Great point.

I think it's dependent on the saturation. The more pro-gangster things we see,
the worse it is. But the first one or ten artworks have no impact. If we saw
hundreds and hundreds of Lolita-style works, yeah, it would bother me a bit
and I would object as much.

But please don't misinterpret me: I'm not advocating censorship. I'm
advocating for all adults to consider the insidious aspect of "cultural
acceptance creep" into their media consumption, and make their own decisions.

------
dvcrn
Great read. I think you should add a (2010) to the title though. Took me a
while to get that it's not up to date.

Also what's with that font?

------
Grishnakh
From the article: "Kiryu is the way yakuza used to be. We kept the streets
clean. People liked us. We didn't bother ordinary citizens. We respected our
bosses. Now, guys like that only exist in video games."

I love how in Japan, even the criminals have a sense of social responsibility.

------
broodbucket
This was an incredible read. Makes you wonder what Hitler would think about
all the WW2 games and whatnot.

~~~
toyg
Time for a "Hitler discovers he's a meme" video?

~~~
arca_vorago
Hitler uses Docker has been my most favorite recent one.

[http://youtu.be/PivpCKEiQOQ](http://youtu.be/PivpCKEiQOQ)

~~~
rpgmaker
This reminds me that I was always disappointed when they didn't include a
Stalin reference when he was mentioned.

------
etatoby
Awesome review and book recommendation. As an older geek, I don't care much
that it's a few years old. In fact, it would make it cheaper to find an used
console to play this game on.

------
mcintyre1994
This is an awesome article! Has anybody here read that Tokyo Vice book?

~~~
toyg
I have. Cracking read, although I'm told it's somewhat dated by now.

------
itazula
Fun to read, but an old review. Yakuza 6 will be released soon.

------
forgotpwtomain
(2010)?

------
cormacrelf
'Goto considered harmful', avoid at all costs.

~~~
ansgri
Nice.

Wonder if the rest of HN readers didn't get the reference to Tadamasa Goto,
the author's arch-villain in real life. If I had a superpower to give +100
upvote once every 3 months, I'd use it on your comment.

